# looking for a sub.



## JTS Landscaping & Lawn  (Sep 17, 2005)

looking for someone who might be interested in doing some plowing for the 08/09 season in the grand rapids to holland areas. if interested please send me you info or can call at 616-446-7475. must have own truck.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

must have own truck, plow, Commercial INS, Licensed,
business, will get a W10-99 not a W2., must supply own salt.

.....lol......


----------



## ABES (Jun 10, 2007)

SnoFarmer;559844 said:


> must have own truck, plow, Commercial INS, Licensed,
> business, will get a W10-99 not a W2., must supply own salt.
> 
> .....lol......


Yes we know snowfarmer when are you going to listen to me and put that in your sig lol.


----------



## JTS Landscaping & Lawn  (Sep 17, 2005)

still looking for some one who would like to do some plowing this winter please let me know if youd like to.


----------



## framer1901 (Dec 18, 2005)

We're in Holland / Saugatuck only - maybe we can help you out.

Chuck 616-886-1506


----------

